# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  من يعاني مشكلة التصفح وعدم رؤية الاقسام ..!!

## شبكة الناصرة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*

*ان شاء الله الجميع بخير ..*

*من يعاني مشكلة التصفح وعدم رؤية الاقسام ..*

*المشكلة من الاكسبلور ..*

*ويجب عليه على الاقل تحديثه الى اخر اصدار عبر الرابط التالي* 

*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=86155*

*وانصح بشدة التصفح بمتصفح جوجل او الفايرفكس ..*

*لانهم يدعمون نظام css3 ..*

*دمتم بكل خير ..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.....


يعطيك العافية أخوي...ورحم الله والديك.....



الطريقة سهلة والشرح مُفصل ودقيق بارك الله فيك......وجزاك الله خير..


الحمد لله تمت الاستفادة منه.....وتخطي الصعوبات بنجاح .........






دعواتي تنشر أجنحتها....على جنح السماء


موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى


دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## مضراوي

رحم الله والديك 
وماقصرت 
وتم تحميل متصفح قوقل 
وزبط معي 
عسآآكم ع القوه 
ولآتحرمونا من جديدكم المميز

----------


## فرح

*تسلم شبووووك*
*ويعطيك العاااافيه* 
*ورحم الله والديك* 
*بس بجد في البداااايه ..فرحووو جن اجنوووونها* 
*الموووهيييم* 
*لاحرمنا من جهوووودك الطيبه* 
*ولازلنا ننتظر المزيييييييدمن العطااااء*
*دمت بخييييير*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*مليون شكر لك عزيزي* 

*شبكة الناصرة* 

*لقد تم تحميل ال الاكسبلور وبقي عندي بعض المشاكل وهي*

*حجم الاحرف : توسيط الكلام : نوعية الاحرف :  لاحظ  التوقيع  على  اليمين* 

*الموجود عندي حاليا فقط الالوان وتعريض الحرف* 

*اكيد مع تنزيل الصور والفيديو وادخال رابط* 

*بشكل عام مشكور على هذه القفزة الرائعة* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام ابنب*

*ابو طارق*

----------


## آهات حنونه

تم التحميل بعد عنا النت والبطئ

وبعدين ....لايطابق اللغة عندك !!!(ضغط موافق)وراحت كل التعب


يعطيكم العافيه ...بس شنو اعمل انا خلاص حملته بس مادري ماتغير شئ؟؟؟

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> يعطيك العافية أخوي...ورحم الله والديك..... 
> 
> 
> الطريقة سهلة والشرح مُفصل ودقيق بارك الله فيك......وجزاك الله خير.. 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

والحمد الله نجح التصفح معاك ..

بارك الله فيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> رحم الله والديك 
> وماقصرت 
> وتم تحميل متصفح قوقل 
> وزبط معي 
> عسآآكم ع القوه 
> ولآتحرمونا من جديدكم المميز



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

نعم متصفح قوقل يدعم css3 ..

ويظهر التصفح فيه رائع جداً ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *تسلم شبووووك*
> *ويعطيك العاااافيه* 
> *ورحم الله والديك* 
> *بس بجد في البداااايه ..فرحووو جن اجنوووونها* 
> *الموووهيييم* 
> *لاحرمنا من جهوووودك الطيبه* 
> *ولازلنا ننتظر المزيييييييدمن العطااااء*
> *دمت بخييييير*



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ربي يعافيك .. والحمد الله ضبط التصفح ..

بارك الله فيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> *مليون شكر لك عزيزي* 
> 
> *شبكة الناصرة* 
> 
> *لقد تم تحميل ال الاكسبلور وبقي عندي بعض المشاكل وهي*
> 
> *حجم الاحرف : توسيط الكلام : نوعية الاحرف : لاحظ التوقيع على اليمين* 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تم توسيط جميع التواقيع ..

وحجم الخطوط والالوان وغيرها ..

موجودة في الوضع المتقدم تستطيع الانتقال اليه بضغط على الكلمة ..

وسوف تجد جميع الخيارات هناك ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> تم التحميل بعد عنا النت والبطئ
> 
> وبعدين ....لايطابق اللغة عندك !!!(ضغط موافق)وراحت كل التعب
> 
> 
> يعطيكم العافيه ...بس شنو اعمل انا خلاص حملته بس مادري ماتغير شئ؟؟؟



 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

لم يتم تثبيت المتصفح لديك ..

لديك احدى الخيارين ..

الخيار الاول ..

تحميل متصفح الانترنت اكسبلور 8 باللغة الانجليزية من الرابط في اول المشاركة ..

علماً سوف يتحول الى اللغة الانجليزية بعد التثبيت ..

الخيار الثاني ..

تحميل متصفح جوجل والتصفح به ..

والاستغناء عن الاكسبلور ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## آهات حنونه

للأسف تعبت و ماعرفت اليه ..
.انا الحين ادا اتصفح ادخل من الموضوع وبعدين الى القسم نفسه ...



والانجليزي شوي راح يكون صعب ...

يعطيكم الف عافيه....

تحيــــــاتي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> للأسف تعبت و ماعرفت اليه ..
> .انا الحين ادا اتصفح ادخل من الموضوع وبعدين الى القسم نفسه ...
> 
> 
> 
> والانجليزي شوي راح يكون صعب ...
> 
> يعطيكم الف عافيه....
> 
> تحيــــــاتي



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تفضلي هذا الموضوع ..

نزلي البرنامج وسوي تثبيت ..

وبعدها راح يقول لك جاري التنزيل انتظري لين يخلص ..

وبعدها بيثبت تلقائي وبتلاقي ايقونة المتصفح في سطح المكتب ..

تصفحي الشبكة من خلال هذا البرنامج ..

متصفح جوجل اخر اصدار Google Chrome ..!! 

وان شاء الله بهذا المتصفح بيضبط معاك ..

لحد ماتنزلي اخر اصدار من الاكسبلور .. 

كل المودة

----------


## آهات حنونه

وعليكم الســــلام

 يعطيك العافيه

زبط معاي ...بس كنت اتمنى اشوف الاستايل الجديد اوضح

رحم الله والديكـ

----------


## حساسه بزياده

بالنسبه للإصدار كان يظهر لي بمجرد دخولي النت وسويت له تثبيت بس مادري هو تم وإلا ....
مشكلتي التي أواجهها هي إدراج الصوربواسطة رابط 
سؤال أين مركز التحميل مو لاقيتنه؟؟؟
وإذا واجهتني مشكله برد ترى لساتني مو متعوده عاللوك الجديد

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> وعليكم الســــلام
> 
> يعطيك العافيه
> 
> زبط معاي ...بس كنت اتمنى اشوف الاستايل الجديد اوضح
> 
> رحم الله والديكـ



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الاستايل الجديد واضع ولا توجد بع مشكلة  ..

بعد تثبيت المتصفح 8 او جوجل تري الفرق ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> بالنسبه للإصدار كان يظهر لي بمجرد دخولي النت وسويت له تثبيت بس مادري هو تم وإلا ....
> مشكلتي التي أواجهها هي إدراج الصوربواسطة رابط 
> سؤال أين مركز التحميل مو لاقيتنه؟؟؟
> وإذا واجهتني مشكله برد ترى لساتني مو متعوده عاللوك الجديد



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

لتأكد ان متصفح اكسبلور 8 اخر اصدار اضغطي على F1 ..

سوف يظهر لك التعليمات ومن خلال الايقونة تعرفي رقم المتصفح ..

بخصوص المشكلة .. سوف اوضع شرح لطريقة وضع صورة عن طريق رابط ما ..

وبخصوص السؤال .. تلاقي مركز التحميل في الصفحة الرئيسية ..

في المنتديات العامة .. اخر قسم .. بعنوان ..

*مركز التحميل الخاص بـ شبكة الناصرة الثقافية*

اضغطي عليه وبينتقلك الى المركز ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

شرح بالصور طريقة وضع صور ..

شرح طريقة وضع صور في الموضوع او التوقيع من خلال رابط ..!! 

كل المودة

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،،* 
*الحمدلله إن زآبط عندي وكل شي عندي وآضح*  
*آمم وإن شآء الله يزبط عند بقية الأعضآء ويعرفو يدخلو*  
*تسلم خيي على التوضيح ،* 
*ربي يعطيك آلف عآفيه ..* 
*لآخلآ ولآعدم* 
*تحيآتي*

----------


## عنيده

_ السلاموو .._ 


_توه الحين نزله لي اخووي .._ 

_و ع طول بدون ما اقول مشكور طيران ع المنتدى نشوف .._ 

_شي حلوو .._ 

_من وناستي جايه اقوول .._ 

_يعطيك العافيه اخووي .._ 

_موفق لكل خير .._

----------


## سر النجاة

تم التحميل بنجاح 
مشكور أخوي على المجهود الرائع 
موفق لك خير

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*السلام عليكم أخي شبكة*
*يعطيك الصحة والعافية أنا حملت البرنامج اللي باللغة العربية والحمدلله كل شيء تمام وسويت خطوة خطوة من الصور اللي حاطهم من جهازك بس في شيء واحد*
*الصور اللي بالزر الايمن مو فاهمتهم ولا سويت شيء فيهم حتى قبل لا احمل البرنامج كنت اقدر اضغط على رابط الموضوع اللي انت حاطه فوق* 
*بس الحين بعد ماحملت البرنامج ماقدر اضغط عليه ليش ؟*
*إن شاء الله فهمت لخربطتي ههههه*

----------


## موالية حيدر

*السلام عليكم

حضرة المدير*

*كبل مدة وقبل تطوير الشبكة طلع لي اكسبلور8 ومشيت في الخطوات الى زر انهاء وبعدين طفى dsl*

*ومنها كل ما اريد انزل الاصدار يقول انه يبي يحمل ملف نصي واحمله ولااكو فايدة* 

*دورت ع ملف اكسبلور وما لقيته في c*

*ويش العمل وياه؟؟؟*

----------

